# αμερικανικός ή αμερικάνικος;



## Count Baltar (Jun 24, 2008)

Νόμιζα ότι ο τόνος στην προπαραλήγουσα μπαίνει μόνο όταν το register κατεβαίνει. Όπως πάντα, κάποιοι βαλθήκανε να μου το ξηλώσουνε και αυτό. Δηλαδή αμερικ*ά*νικος/η/ο και σε πιο επίσημα κείμενα. 
Τα φώτα σας, δόκτορές μου!


----------



## kabuki (Jun 24, 2008)

Χμμ... κι εγώ έτσι το ξέρω και το χρησιμοποιώ. Γράφω πάντα αμερικανικός και λέω αμερικάνικος. Και αρνούμαι κατηγορηματικά να χρησιμοποιώ στον προφορικό λόγο τον τονισμό στη λήγουσα. Μου φαίνεται λίγο "κάπως".

(πειράζει που απάντησα παρόλο που δεν είμαι δόκτορας; )


----------



## CatherineC (Jun 24, 2008)

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ, προφορικά το αμερικάνικος (αν και προσπαθώ να συνηθίσω το άλλο) και γραπτά το αμερικανικός.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 24, 2008)

Συμφωνώ με τον Κόμη ότι εξαρτάται από το register. Αν πρόκειται για επίσημο ή τεχνικό κείμενο, "αμερικανικός". Αν πρόκειται για λογοτεχνία, για καταγραφή διαλόγου, π.χ. σε υποτίτλους κλπ., όντως ο κόσμος όταν μιλάει λέει "αμερικάνικο", όχι "αμερικανικό".
Συγγνώμη, αλλά αυτοί που επιμένουν ότι παντού γράφουμε "αμερικάνικο" και πουθενά "αμερικανικό", μάλλον σε κάποια κομματική οργάνωση εξασκούν τα Ελληνικά τους.


----------



## anef (Jun 24, 2008)

Από τα παραπάνω συμπεραίνουμε ότι το register είναι πάντα χαμηλό στα προφορικά και υψηλό στα γραπτά;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 24, 2008)

Όχι, δεν είπα αυτό. Είναι υψηλό σε μερικά γραπτά, όχι σε όλα. Αλλά και στα προφορικά το register μπορεί να είναι υψηλό κατά περιπτώσεις.
Μίλησα για γραπτά επειδή αυτό απασχολεί τον Count Baltar.


----------



## anef (Jun 24, 2008)

Εντωμεταξύ παρεμβλήθηκε η Alexandra, αναφερόμουν σε όσα λέχθηκαν πιο πριν:)


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 24, 2008)

Δεν στάθηκα τόσο στο προφορικό/γραπτό, όσο στο ανεπίσημο/επίσημο. Π.χ. σε λογοτεχνικό κείμενο όπου μιλάνε δύο σε ένα μπαρ, ε, αμερικάνικος θα πούμε. Αλλά σε πραγματεία περί πολιτικής/οικονομίας/άλλο;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 24, 2008)

Υπάρχει και δεύτερη διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο: όταν λέμε "αμερικανικός/ή/ό" αναφερόμαστε στο επίσημο αμερικανικό κράτος και σε όσα απορρέουν από αυτό. Όταν λέμε "αμερικάνικος/η/ο", εννοούμε απλώς ότι έχει την ιδιότητα να προέρχεται από αυτή τη χώρα.
Λέμε "μ' αρέσουν τα αμερικάνικα σπίτια", δηλαδή τα σπίτια που υπάρχουν στην Αμερική. Αλλά θα πούμε "η αμερικανική πολιτική", δηλαδή η "πολιτική της αμερικανικής κυβέρνησης".


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 24, 2008)

Αναφέρομαι στη δεύτερη περίπτωση.


----------



## anef (Jun 24, 2008)

Και πάντως αναρωτιέμαι, σε τι μας εξυπηρετεί αυτή η διάκριση; Αν παντού στον προφορικό λέμε 'αμερικάνικος' χωρίς υποτιμητική χροιά ή άλλη συνδήλωση, γιατί στα γραπτά πρέπει να λέμε αμερικανικός; Από πού προήλθε και τι δηλώνει αυτή η διαφορά; Μαρκάρουμε το κείμενο ως προς την επισημότητά του; Απλώς αναρωτιέμαι, δεν ξέρω την ιστορία αυτής της διάκρισης (υπάρχουν κι άλλα τέτοια ζεύγη;)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 24, 2008)

Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, ακόμα και προφορικά και σε χαλαρή συζήτηση, θα έλεγα "αμερικανική πολιτική" και όχι "αμερικάνικη πολιτική".


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 24, 2008)

Να ξεκαθαρίσω κάτι: στο δικό μου μυαλό δεν υπάρχει διάκριση. Αμερικανικός λέω και γράφω. Απλώς όταν κάνω επιμέλεια, θα δεχθώ το αμερικάνικος σε χαμηλό register.


----------



## kabuki (Jun 24, 2008)

Να σας ακούσω όλους να φωνάζετε "φονιάδες των λαών, Αμερικανο*ί*" κι ας αποθάνω μετά!


----------



## anef (Jun 24, 2008)

Συγνώμη, πέφτουν post ενδιάμεσα και δεν σας προλαβαίνω, είμαι του slow thought κατά το slow food:) Alexandra, δεν θα λέγαμε επίσης και 'αμερικάνικο κράτος' και 'αμερικάνικη πολιτική' πάλι εννοώντας την πολιτική των ΗΠΑ -τι άλλο θα μπορούσαμε να εννοούμε;- χωρίς απαραίτητα να θεωρηθούμε κουκουέδες;


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 24, 2008)

Παρακαλώ να σταματήσουν οι αξιακές κρίσεις. Το ερώτημά μου είναι καθαρά γλωσσολογικό και η επισήμανσή μου για το τι κάνω εγώ θα έπρεπε να συνοδευτεί (και κακώς δεν συνοδεύτηκε) από την ερώτηση
"Κάνω καλά, γιατρέ μου;"


----------



## Palavra (Jun 24, 2008)

Πάντως, τώρα που έθεσε το θέμα ο Κόμης, να πω κι εγώ την απορία μου: ο τόνος ανεβοκατεβαίνει σε διάφορες εθνικότητες (τούρκικος - τουρκικός, ρώσικος - ρωσικός, κινέζικος - κινεζικός). Συγκαταλέγονται όλα στην ίδια κατηγορία;


----------



## anef (Jun 24, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Παρακαλώ να σταματήσουν οι αξιακές κρίσεις. Το ερώτημά μου είναι καθαρά γλωσσολογικό και η επισήμανσή μου για το τι κάνω εγώ θα έπρεπε να συνοδευτεί (και κακώς δεν συνοδεύτηκε) από την ερώτηση
> "Κάνω καλά, γιατρέ μου;"



Υπάρχει όμως "καθαρή" γλωσσολογία (ή άλλη -λογία;) Αξιακή κρίση δεν υποκρύπτει και η διάκριση προφορικού/γραπτού (ο πρώτος λιγότερο σοβαρός ο δεύτερος περισσότερο;)
Αν γίνεται μια διάκριση που δεν βλέπουμε να είναι σημασιολογική (αν δεν βλέπουμε βέβαια, και στο βαθμό που οι διακρίσεις 'σημασιολογικό', 'πραγματολογικό' κλπ. είναι κι αυτές 'καθαρές'), τότε δεν πρέπει πράγματι να καταφύγουμε σε αξιακές ερμηνείες;


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 24, 2008)

anef said:


> Αν γίνεται μια διάκριση που δεν βλέπουμε να είναι σημασιολογική (αν δεν βλέπουμε βέβαια, και στο βαθμό που οι οι διακρίσεις 'σημασιολογικό', 'πραγματολογικό' κλπ. είναι κι αυτές 'καθαρές'), τότε δεν πρέπει πράγματι να καταφύγουμε σε αξιακές ερμηνείες;



Νο οφένς, αλλά αδιαφορώ. Θα ήθελα απλώς μια απάντηση για το τι πρέπει να κάνουμε.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2008)

Η διάκριση υπάρχει (με τη διατύπωση που έγινε στο πρώτο μήνυμα), υπάρχει και σε άλλα ζευγάρια και καταγράφεται στα λεξικά (επειδή υπάρχει) με το χαρακτηρισμό (_καθημ_.) δίπλα σε όσα έχουν σηκωμένο τόνο. Σε κάποια ζευγάρια η διάκριση είναι πιο έντονη επειδή δεν έχει τριφτεί αρκετά το επίθετο με τον ανεβασμένο τόνο (π.χ. βελγική πολιτική, βέλγικες μπίρες — μέχρι και ο ορθογράφος το βγάζει λάθος το δεύτερο και στα λεξικά του Κέντρου μπήκε πρόσφατα). Ωστόσο, σε περιπτώσεις όπως το _αμερικάνικος_ ή το _τούρκικος_, επειδή έχουν πια τριφτεί πολύ, μπορούμε εύκολα να δούμε τους τύπους σε πιο επίσημα κείμενα. Δεν μπορούν ωστόσο, Κόμη, να σου επιβάλουν να αλλάξεις την επιλογή σου με τον κατεβασμένο τόνο. Θα επιτρεπόταν να σου ζητήσουν να αλλάξεις ένα «αμερικανικό» που λέγεται και ίσως ακούγεται αφύσικο σε μπαρ.


----------



## anef (Jun 24, 2008)

Στο ΛΚΝ δεν βλέπω να γίνεται τέτοια διάρκιση πάντως, τουλάχιστον στα 'αμερικανικός/τουρκικός/κινεζικός/βελγικός' που έψαξα. Μόνο στο 'κινεζική' (για τη γλώσσα, ως ουσιαστικό) βάζει δίπλα ένα (λόγ.) για λόγια χρήση. Βέβαια, αυτό το λεξικό βλέπω πως δεν έχει καθόλου συντομογραφία (καθημ). Το αντίστοιχο που έχει θα ήταν ίσως το 'οικ.'(οικείος), αλλά δεν το βάζει, παρά μόνο πάλι σε ουσιαστικοποιημένο επίθετο (το κινέζικο, π.χ. φάγαμε κινέζικο). Βέβαια, σταθερά στα λήμματα προτάσσει τα σε -ός. 
Μήπως η εντονότερη διάκριση είναι σε επίπεδο συνάψεων; Δηλ. σε συγκεκριμένα ζευγάρια λέξεων να μην μπορούμε να πούμε ένα από τα δύο επίθετα; Π.χ. σε οποιοδήποτε register δεν θα λέγαμε ούτως ή άλλως 'κινέζικο εστιατόριο'; Μπορεί και όχι.


----------



## La usurpadora (Jun 24, 2008)

Πάντως, στο γνωστό τραγουδάκι *να παίζει το τρανζίστορ*, το πρόβλημα ήταν ήδη γνωστό, και η ερμηνεύτρια, με μεγάλη μαστοριά δεν τόνιζε πουθενά το αμερι-κα-νι-κα.
Ωστόσο, μια γουγλιά το δίνει με στίχο "αμερικάνικα".

πλάκα κάνω, νταξ;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2008)

Είναι όπως τα λέει ο nickel. Η "αμερικάνική" πολιτική είναι «ως εκ Περισσού».


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2008)

Και, όπως λέει και η anef, μπορεί να είναι και θέμα κάποιων συνάψεων. Αλλά κι εκεί, στα πιο συνηθισμένα από αυτά τα εθνικά επίθετα, θα δούμε το οξύτονο να εναλλάσσεται με το προπαροξύτονο. Κάποτε λέγαμε μόνο «το αμερικανικό όνειρο», σήμερα μπορεί να είναι και «αμερικάνικο».

Εκεί που το ΛΝΕΓ έκανε διάκριση (π.χ. με _καθημ_. στο _αμερικάνικος_), το Σχολικό την απαλείφει. Ομοίως και το ΛΚΝ δεν κάνει σ' αυτά διάκριση με το _οικ_.


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2008)

Και, για να έρθουμε και στις γλώσσες, δίπλα στα _Αγγλική_ και _Γαλλική_ (με κεφαλαίο ή όχι; άλλη συζήτηση) που είναι εύκολα, έχουμε και τα οξύτονα ή προπαροξύτονα: π.χ. η Ρωσική, η ρωσική γλώσσα, ρωσικά και, στην καθομιλουμένη, η ρώσικη γλώσσα, τα ρώσικα.

Όταν δεν θέλεις να σε κατηγορήσουν ότι είσαι πούρος λόγιος, γράφεις Βουλγαρική, Ρωσική, Σερβική, Τουρκική... και, για ποικιλία, πετάς και: Κινέζικη και Τσέχικη.

Όπως μου γράφει ο γνωστός και αυτοεξαιρούμενος tsioutsiou (που μου το επισήμανε): κορακίστικη δεν έχει.

Ωστόσο, το παιχνίδι του διπλού πράκτορα το παίζουν και αλλού:
«...η έγκυρη μετάφραση *δημοσίων* και ιδιωτικών εγγράφων...» αλλά «...του *αρμόδιου* υπαλλήλου...».
Στο τέλος: «*α*γγλικά–*Ε*βραϊκά-*Κ*ινέζικα»
Στην αρχή: «των *ε*λλήνων υπηκ*όοω*ν».

Ο παραπάνω Λαοκόων ανήκει στη Μεταφραστική Υπηρεσία του Υπουργείου Εξωτερικών.
http://www.mfa.gr/www.mfa.gr/el-GR/Services/Citizens/Interpret_Service


----------

